# Can't view maketplace



## Jeff Newton (Nov 18, 2009)

9 years ago today, I became a member here.

I am bari shopping. I can't view the marketplace.

I read the thread; it says I should be able to view, even if I didn't post a lot, due to 9 years of seasoning.

Please allow.

Thanks!

- Jeffrey Newton


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

This is a common problem since they changed the permissions. PM a moderator or click on the little triangle and report your own post. They will be able to fix it.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

perhaps a better strategy instead of publishing a thread is to simply PM one or more of the administrators?

I understand one wants to make the grievance public but really there are lots of these threads and they take space


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thirty posts in 9 years. The system probably thought the OP was no longer an 'active' member. Dang system...


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

unfortunately the “ system” is way more stupid than that and totally incapable of dealing with the double set of requirements ( 6 months, 50 posts) and one rule ( member are subject to the rule if their membership is pre 2013).


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Jeff Newton said:


> 9 years ago today, I became a member here.
> 
> I am bari shopping. I can't view the marketplace.
> 
> ...


Jeff, I think I've fixed this.

Please try again.


----------



## Jeff Newton (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Mr. PeeBee -

It is fixed; I can view the marketplace again now.

Thank you very much!

Best, 

- Jeff Newton


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad it works now for you Jeff.


----------

